# Barely Running..



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

So Iam at it again finally got some free time to try and fix this dang thing but i could use some expertise..My brute wont idle just spits and sputters and requires some throttle just to keep it running very poorly..it back fires like nobodys buisness out of air box and tail pipe..(have had a few small fires where the throttle body connects to the cylinders from backfiring) I have checked all the boots for cracks and there are none..changed plugs and coils..it hesitates..but runs a little better at full throttle..blows white smoke..and exhaust smells very strong..I have checked compression and it checked out ok..also I noticed when i changed the oil today it smells like gas..any ideas?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

has the bike ever sat up for any period of time?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well its been sitting for a few months now only becuase it started giving me all this trouble to begin with?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you have a coolant leak maybe? Could be the reason for the white smoke.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

I dont think so?..Guess I need to check coolant to see if its low? Any ideas on what might be causing all of this?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

when did it start doing this? I mean did you change anything as far as mods, EFI controllers?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

No changes what so ever and it started a few months back.the last time i rode it, it kept dieng on me at idle..i got it home and the next day i fired it up and its been running very bad ever since? I mean its really not even rideable the way its is..I did flow check the fuel pump and it did check out ok..didnt bother with the pressure check? Any ideas? This one really gots me stumped..


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Trash in your tank? Maybe the sock is dirty on you fuel pump.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Does the white smoke have a sweet smell or odor from it? White smoke is normally a head gasket problem.

What year is it?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

If its the bike in his sig its an 08.

And the compression test was ok? Hmmmm, 08, so its efi. Um, Wires and plugs good. I'd look at the fuel, and the pump and pump sock. Almost sounds as if the air fuel mix is way off. Did anyone try and adjust anything after the snorks? I'm kinda stumped.

I remember reading about this some time ago. Keep us posted.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

@kmkjr-white smoke does not have a sweet smell and its an 08..it smells like real strong exhaust.
@650brute-I agree I also think it has something to do with the air fuel mixture..I did flow check the fuel pump and it was ok..maybe i need to pressure check it or just pull it and check the sock..what else could cause an air/fuel problem? I did have the tps sensor checked and it was also good..maybe a problem with ecu..or timimg? Not sure?
Any more ideas?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That or it isn't firing at the right time? I've seen that before too.. That would def act like a fuel/air problem.

Man, I'm stumped.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Are the intake and exhaust valves adjusted correctly?


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure where and how do I check Skid?


----------



## slownlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Do you ride in alot of mudd? If so check all your vent lines. Some mud clogging a vent line would cause some of these problems. May not be it but it's probably something simple. Just start back over with checking the little stuff.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

brute78 said:


> Not sure where and how do I check Skid?


 Do you have the manual for your brute? If not its on this site, it has a step by step in it on how to do this. You'll need a feeler gauge as well.


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea Skid I do have the manual and will look it over on how to do this..thanks for the tip!


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Skid are you talking about checking the valve clearences..I have been digging through manual and thats all I could come up with?


----------



## skippie (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds like a vacuum leak to me, I just went thought the same with a honda ended up being a vac leak around the choke plunger. I would start the bike and spray starting fluid around the intake/injectors if the idle changes (it'll rev up) you have a leak somewhere try and pin point it with the starting fluid....

P.s. just use short sprays so you don't hurt the motor


Skippie


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just use carb or intake cleaner, won't hurt the engine (but is flammable, so watch it around exhaust, sparks, etc...).


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> Just use carb or intake cleaner, won't hurt the engine (but is flammable, so watch it around exhaust, sparks, etc...).


Change the gas first.

If that does not fix it...Have you pulled the airbox and taken off the intake? I flooded mine and cleaned it out and got it running perfect. Then when I put the thing back together I had the exact same symptoms as you. My issue turned out to be the front intake boot was off the head. So you may have a vacuum leak or one of the upper or lower boots may be off. If you did pull all that apart you may have gotten some debreis in the intake. Check that last but clean everything above that first so you do not get junk in your intake, and clean that out spay with seafoam.


----------

